

Share CSS between devs and designers. - lightyrs
http://sw4tch.com/swatchbooks/4

======
lightyrs
You can edit these swatches with CSS, SCSS and Compass, or Stylus and Nib.
Check out the editor:

<http://sw4tch.com/swatches/6>

